# New Daiwa BG SW reels...



## bnz (Jan 12, 2017)

Had $75 in bass pro gift cards laying around so decided to pick up one of the new Daiwa BG reels after reading Alan Hawk's review of them (http://www.alanhawk.com/reviews/bg16.html).  Didn't need any of the big sizes so settled on the 2500.  All I have to say is this is one smooth reel!

Here it is next to my stradic 4000 FK:





Daiwa's sizes are different than the other reel manufacturers and this 2500 is between a shimano 3000 and 4000.  If you are a shimano fan and know how smooth their reels are I'm here to tell you my BG is even smoother than my stradic.  The BG doesn't have as strong of a drag though and it's gearing material will not last as long as the stradic. On the other hand the gear material isn't any less quality than any other low end reel out there.

If you are looking for a reel for under $100 Daiwa has a real winner on it's hands.


----------



## ricksconnected (Feb 14, 2017)

what about your old reels?


----------

